# what we do for our pets



## Mazzy (Dec 16, 2006)

This is kinda just a vent but if you have a story of going a little above and beyond for your pet go on and tell the story... it'll give me a little inspiration for the long day I'm in for 

So the story... I signed up for a human society fundraiser for my dog. It's this big doggy event that I"m sure she'll have a blast at. Meanwhile I never considered the fact that I have to be there at 8:45 in A2 which means I have to leave my house at 7:45 even to get there on time. Oh, A2 is Ann Arbor for you non-Michiganders  So it's 7:44 right now, I jsut woke up, I need a shower and COFFEE and the dog, without a care in the world, is lying here beneath my feet sleeping while, in about half a minute, I will be jumping up from this computer and frantically trying to get ready and make it to the event only sorta late. Even better - forecast: rain! OK, I'm going, I'm going


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2007)

my sister and my aunt are going to the Basset Waddle later this month. i was supposed to go but i always have a horse show to go to. 

I don't have any stories yet but i'll think of them today and get back to y'all. I have to work on my Eagle Project for boy-scouts from 10 am to 4 pm. i am in for a long day..lol


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

how about 3 knee surgerys on 1 cat in 1 year, picture 3 in the morning holding up a cat to poop in the litter box because he cant walk.


----------



## Mazzy (Dec 16, 2006)

You definitely win crab  
At least, once I got there, my thing was fun. The dog got to "bob for weinies" and "find the bone" (in the haystack) and even see a pet psychic - although I think maybe she really was psychic cuz she seemed to spend a lot of time talking to everyone else and I was like "oh this will be a blast" (in a non-believer kind of way) and then the "psychic" literally spoke about 10 words to me in 30 seconds and my dog's session was done so maybe she knew I had intended it as a goof


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Good luck with everything. By the way, when you said Ann Arbor, that didn't really clear things up for me. Anyways, it sounds like that will be kind a stressful and busy.


----------

